# Swimmers tail



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Took the dog out for opening weekend he did very well with a quad retreive if two of them being over 100yds out in the water. That day after hunting I noticed he wasnt his usual self and had been holding is trail really low. I just chocked it up as being tired after a hard days work. That night I was checking him over for burs slivers and the likes when I felt a knot a the base of his tail about the size of a tennis ball and his whole tail was sensative to the touch mamin ghim wimper. At First I though t it was broken but I couldnt phathom how he could have possibly done it. Did a little google search and came across "swimmers tail". It matched all the descriptions. 
My question is has anyone else heard or experienced this before and what should i expect?

Any help is much appreciated

Knutson


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes, my dog had it. Generally 5-7 days to go away. I'm told it's like a sprain.
Another web site has good info on it a guy sells something called Botswella Serrata. Picked some up and it worked as a good preventative for my dog. Hasn't had it since.
Here is a link:
http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthre ... =botswella
good luck! :beer:


----------



## ew1439 (Sep 22, 2008)

My service K9 had it and most recently, my lab. Let them rest and they will be good to go in a few days. Vet gave him Rimadyl since he needed to work but rest is best. ew


----------



## ew1439 (Sep 22, 2008)

should note my lab was back to normal after a couple days of rest without the Rx


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Also known as Cold Water Tail and Limp Tail. It's not known if it's actually associated with cold water, but does appear to be caused by hard use of the old rudder. My labs have had it when retrieving in both warm & cold water.

Some dogs never get it but if they do, they seem to have a tendency to get it again & again. My labs almost always both get it once a season, then they are good for the rest of the year. Damned if I know why.

It hurts your dog like the blazes. It is a self limiting injury, meaning if you rest the dog it will go away by itself in about a week, whether you treat it or not. Very important to rest the dog, do not make it hunt, swim, or train until it gets better. If you do it will cause the dog needless suffering and will take longer to heal.

Even though it is self limiting, I give my dogs Rymadil (vet has to prescribe it) which is an anti-inflammatory, to make them more comfortable during the recovery period.

Hope this helps. It''s miserable to see your dog in pain, I know...


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I haven't had him out since and all symptoms are gone. He slept for like two days straight only gettin gup to eat and do his business.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I have owned five retrievers in the past 30 years. The first three never had it. The last two do. Doesn't seem to have a negative effect and vet said it would go away, which it does and that it isn't harmful to the dog. Makes me feel bad though when my pup gets the condition.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Is this the same condition labs get when wagging their tails? I had one that would be so sore after pheasant hunting that he couldn't sit for several days. Had to really hurt.


----------



## dukdawg (Oct 5, 2010)

A friends dog experienced the same thing a few years ago. A trip to the vet and it was diagnosed as "water tail". The dog acted like he had a broken tail. We figured it was caused by sitting in some cold water for an extended period that day. That was our best guess. The dog was out of commission for a couple of days but had a full recovery after that. It never happened to him again. Good Luck with your dog. At least the water should be warmer after this heat wave!


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

He never sat for long periods of time in water I have a stand he uses. From water I understand its the constant resistance of the water working against the tail while he uses it as a rudder and it more like a pulled muscle than anything.

Dick I also read that dogs are able to get it just from wagging their tails as well. I suppose its like any muscle if you over use it you can pull it.


----------

